# Malaysian Parang, Oiled handle



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Treated Croatian Beechwood handle with Obenauf's leather Oil. Experiment seems to have worked out okay.::saber::


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I am a fan of the Parang Machete. I have the Gerber Parang and it works great, it comes very sharp.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

The heavy weight 18.8 oz. of this Parang version is one noteable feature. Instead of lengthening the blade they added weight to increase the tree cutting capability.


----------

